# Stevensville 2013 (Michigan)



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

THIS COMPETITION IS NOT HAPPENING YET. I plan on organizing this but I won't do it until I have permission from Mike Hughey, which could be soon or a year or two from now. I am just curious about how many people would actually come, to see if it's worth holding.

I plan on the events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
3x3 OH
3BLD
Pyraminx
Clock
And unofficially rubik magic 8.

This will be the first competition I organize so it will start out small, I would also like to have square-1 and maybe 5x5, but I want to go at it safe. This would probably be held between November and February of the following year. If enough people are interested and Mr. Hughey thinks I'm ready, and if he will be the delegate, I will organize this.
Stevensville is in south western Michigan, in berrien county. (Like 45 minutes from Kalamazoo, 2 1/2 hours from Ann Arbor)


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2013)

I voted yes, but I read that it was southwest so it is more like maybe. I would come for sure if feet was held.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Feet, eh? I'm the organization team leader, but the organization team is the cube club I'm starting at school. This competition is kind of a beginners competition, notice how it's all easy small puzzles. I'll think about it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Feet, eh? I'm the organization team leader, but the organization team is the cube club I'm starting at school. This competition is kind of a beginners competition, notice how it's all easy small puzzles. I'll think about it.



Nah, not many people around here compete in the event and Indiana has it. There are other uncommon events that I'm sure other people would much rather have. Big BLD, perhaps.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

But only like 60 people in the world have done big blind at WCA comps... So it's not really worth it, I'd rather have events everyone does.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would come. However, if you did it during the winter you would be taking a huge risk with the weather. You should also do some sort or big cube (5x5-7x7).


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Weather shouldn't be a problem in November or February, but December or January could be a problem, I agree. Yes I want to do 5x5 I just want to make sure I have time.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would come. Some big cube event or mega would be a good addition to the events you have already.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, why unofficial magics? You should do skewb instead, if you want to have an Unofficial event.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 14, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> Also, why unofficial magics? You should do skewb instead, if you want to have an Unofficial event.



Because magic is the best event.

I would most likely come. How many rounds of 3x3 are you planning on?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2013)

I would try my best to make it. Would be fairly difficult unless it is over one of my breaks, but I'd still try. Event list is great.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Because magic is the best event.
> 
> I would most likely come. How many rounds of 3x3 are you planning on?



Magic is the best event ever! I can't believe they scratched it ):
However many the WCA regulations allow (so it's based on how many people come)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd love to go to another Michigan competition, but Stevensville is a bit too far. Sorry.


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Nov 3, 2021)

Stevensville 2021 or 2022 when?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

Brayden Gilland said:


> Stevensville 2021 or 2022 when?


When are all these freaking Michigan comps coming back ugh.


----------



## Scollier (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> When are all these freaking Michigan comps coming back ugh.


I live in Michigan and I've never been to a competition in my life, I understand...


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 8, 2021)

Organize your own lol. I'm sure James would be perfectly willing to delegate


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2021)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Organize your own lol. I'm sure James would be perfectly willing to delegate


Sucks that I'm only 12.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Sucks that I'm only 12.


i organized my first comp when i was 13 I don't see your point


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2021)

Zeke Mackay said:


> i organized my first comp when i was 13 I don't see your point


1 word: parents ;-;


----------

